# Upgrading W7 to W10



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

Has anybody successfully been able to upgrade their W7 to W10. I have tried 3 times on my Acer laptop and it has failed 3 times at the same point?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, I have now done 4 W7 PCs and 2 W8 PC 
i have had some issues 

so can you tell us what is happening 
are you getting an error code ? in the updates 
Or what is happening ?


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

Error code C1900101. It fails on 1% of the last part of the upgrade then reverts to W7. I have removed my anti virus program but still fails?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

looking at the issues with this code - which there are a lot - and no real solution

Have you removed ALL antivirus/security suites - any old trial versions on the PC

have you also removed all USB devices from the PC 

You could try the media tool and upgrade this PC 
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

a few sites have said the fix for error code 80240020
has also worked for this error 


*Windows 10 upgrade Failed - Update Error Code 80240020*

you could try the following 
MS appears to be recommending the link on twitter



> 1. Go into "C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download" and delete everything in that folder.
> 2. Now, run the command prompt as an administrator. Type in "wuauclt.exe /updatenow".
> 3. Go to your Control Panel > Windows Update and your Windows 10 should start re-downloading from scratch, hopefully without flaws this time.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/windows/comments/3eyrre/fix_for_the_80240020_error_when_trying_to_install/


Some sites also recommend emptying the recycle bin as well before running the Command Prompt

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...owsSupport_20150729_215691052&linkId=15931699

It will download the installation file approx 2,712.6 MB, although on another PC , it was 580Mb
See if you already have the hidden files
$windows.~BT
$windows.~WS
Under C:/


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have the hidden file windows BT but not WS? I will try clearing the download folder again and let you know what happens.


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have now done that and I get a windows could not search for updates error 80248014 error code


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

try this
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/2730071


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have resolved that issue now. Just downloading W10 again. I will let you know the outcome.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I have resolved that issue now.


 would be useful to know how , for others with same issues


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have not resolved the upgrade issue yet, just the "cannot search for updates" problem!


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

W10 update failed at exactly the same place. 75% into update, 1% of configuring settings! Where do you suggest I go now?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

What did you do for update issue
how did you start this upgrade ?


----------



## robertbrucejr (Aug 4, 2015)

the windows10 upgrade is for pc's running windows 8,8.1 and windows 7,tell me if i'm wrong,but looking at your profile to the left of your post,it says you also have xp pro,vista,windows7 and something called osx all on the same pc ! i'm thinking the windows 10 install is being confused by all the other os you have on this pc.just a thought.i upgraded windows 7 to windows 10 and have no issues at all,except for firefox and thunderbird.i have done away with these and am using another browser and email client.


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

I did as you suggested. Deleted contents of update download folder, emptied trash etc.


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

robertbrucejr said:


> the windows10 upgrade is for pc's running windows 8,8.1 and windows 7,tell me if i'm wrong,but looking at your profile to the left of your post,it says you also have xp pro,vista,windows7 and something called osx all on the same pc ! i'm thinking the windows 10 install is being confused by all the other os you have on this pc.just a thought.i upgraded windows 7 to windows 10 and have no issues at all,except for firefox and thunderbird.i have done away with these and am using another browser and email client.


This is a separate W7 64bit Acer laptop. Did you delete Firefox before doing the update, as I use that as my default browser. I am happy to pursue this further as I have a clone of this hard drive created just in case things went tits up!


----------



## robertbrucejr (Aug 4, 2015)

no i didn't as did not with thunderbird either,both are still usable but are limited in functionality,so i deleted both and am using maxthon cloud browser with no issues and hard to believe lol i'm using the new email service that came with windows 10 and everything is working fine


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Receng56 said:


> This is a separate W7 64bit Acer laptop. Did you delete Firefox before doing the update, as I use that as my default browser.


My Acer laptop "upgraded" from W7 64 bit to W10 with no issues, and FF was my default browser too.
It seems to depend on the software installed and whether updates are fully up to date prior to the upgrade.


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am beginning to think I am wasting my time with this upgrade. None of the Microsoft Forums seem to have any useful info Error code C1900101.


----------



## robertbrucejr (Aug 4, 2015)

Panther063 said:


> My Acer laptop "upgraded" from W7 64 bit to W10 with no issues, and FF was my default browser too.
> It seems to depend on the software installed and whether updates are fully up to date prior to the upgrade.


yeah some folks downloaded the upgrade with no issues while others are stuck without many options,so i guess those who upgraded to windows 10 without problems should be thankful and for those who had issues i guess just keep trying


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you tried the solution on this page?
Windows 10 install error C1900101-30018 - Microsoft Community


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

Tried upgrade using a W10 ISO as suggested. Failed again at 1% of configuring settings with this error. 0xC1900101-0x4000D ndis.sys. I cannot move/rename this file as it appears to be a crucial windows file, as it is loaded even in safe mode.


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

So I disabled the Ethernet and Wireless adapters that this sys file uses and still it fails at the same point?


----------

